

Perpetuating terrible JavaScript practices - ShellfishMeme
http://christianheilmann.com/2013/10/31/perpetuating-terrible-javascript-practices/

======
NAFV_P
I see <£5000 per annum, surviving on a part time job and benefits. I can't
even afford a decent IT course.

My father (who used to teach IT) doesn't see the point in my learning to code,
especially C.

Several of my friends work in IT. A few months ago one of them was asking me
for advice on C.

Last night I started learning js. I wondered how to reverse a text string....
60 seconds later:

    
    
      var str="supercalifragilisticexpealidotious", rts="", l=str.length;
      while(l-->0)
        rts+=str[l];
      print(rts);
    

Thank you very much for posting the article. I feel much better now.

